# Look 695



## JC1974 (May 29, 2012)

Please help me decide, I think I am ready to pull the trigger on a look 695. I just need some feedback or opinions.

I am looking at two color options below. Please give me your vote. 

1. Mondrian color 
(right now this one is my 1st choice and love the loud colors)

or

2. Team edition


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I think I like the non-mondrian a little better even though I'm a fan of the Mondrian stuff. 

Here's some more options, including the New Heritage scheme, but they're 2013 and probably more $$$.


----------



## Ppopp (Jun 20, 2011)

I really like the new team edition (the last one above). I could do without the yellow accents, but overall, I think it's quite nice.


----------



## ChristianB (Jul 27, 2004)

Any possible way of fitting another Look logo on these frames??


----------



## early one (Jul 20, 2010)

Ppopp said:


> I really like the new team edition (the last one above).


Plus 1


----------



## RK250 (Nov 16, 2007)

Flip a coin. They're all super nice.
Question for whomever can answer: Headtube length specs do or do not include the carbon spacer below the stem? Also, are stack and reach dimensions anywhere to be found?


----------



## edk (Aug 16, 2005)

The 2013 New Heritage as well as new Team Edition are very nice!


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

The La Vie Claire replica is closee, but could use white rubber grommets for the cables and several LESS decals If I had a 753 they'd be a perfect pair.

The other bikes have way too much logo scribbled all over them. No matter how good the frame is I will not buy something that looks like a preschooler used it for a doodle pad.


----------



## JC1974 (May 29, 2012)

Lots of feedback, thanks. I still like the 2012 Mondrian but the 2013 team is lovely as well.

I have been searching for differences between the 695 2012 models and 2013 models but it appears that the only difference I see are in colors. Anyone have/know of any other differences?


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I actually like the 2013 Team as well. 
And I like the 2013 Mondrain over the 2012. 
It's a little less...well Mondrian..


----------



## lactician (Oct 25, 2008)

oMg!!!
Makes me wanna throw my 2012 695 away.... . 

Those guys at the Look paint department sure lived up to the brand name... 
Everyone one of the new models.. . Can lend weight to the term "I've got the Look! " :thumbsup:I


----------



## matyb (Oct 4, 2011)

+1 Team Edition


----------



## JC1974 (May 29, 2012)

matyb said:


> +1 Team Edition


It was a tough decision but I decided on the 2012 Mondrian. It is being built with Campy EPS and hopefully Lightweight Meilestein clinchers if I can find them.

Here is a quick picture from the my LBS with my current 404 FC clinchers.


----------



## matyb (Oct 4, 2011)

maximum7 said:


> I think I like the non-mondrian a little better even though I'm a fan of the Mondrian stuff.
> 
> Here's some more options, including the New Heritage scheme, but they're 2013 and probably more $$$.


WOW the Heritage colourway looks amazing!


----------

